# 6-OXO (4-Androstene-3,6,17-trione) Explained



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2012)

by Mike Arnold 6-OXO was the 1st effective anti-aromatase to hit the OTC market. Originally formulated and marketed by Patrick Arnold, the chemist-guru who brought pro-hormones to the marketplace, including the original 4AD and 1AD, Patrick was the man who helped launch the modern OTC prohormone movement. Patrick has also been responsible for bringing several [...]

*Read More...*


----------

